
Microsoft Azure now offers 12-months free tier account - znpy
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/free/
======
synicalx
In the last couple of years, I'm surprised how far Azure as come especially in
relation to automation/IaC.

I remember sitting a basic "build stuff on Azure" course maybe 4-5 years ago
and 90% of the course involved sitting there clicking on stuff in the portal.
Just recently I re-did the same course (someone else was paying, and I fancied
a week away from the office, hence my second attendance...) and the focus of
the course had switched from 'Next next finished' to using Powershell, DSC,
scale-sets etc to automate as much as you can.

I realise Windows/Azure isn't everyone's cup of tea on HN, but you've gotta
give MS credit for going down 'the right' path here. Still a ways to go
though, especially in comparison to AWS.

------
trishmapow2
Doesn't accept my Entropay (prepaid) card. Don't want to link real credit card
for this.

